# EarWax's Diary of Truth, Justice, and the American Way



## EarWax (Mar 22, 2001)

Today, I did a lot of stuff at work and am wiped out.  Bed might be coming early today.

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (Mar 23, 2001)

I'm a bit tired today!  Arm day, but I'm holding over to Saturday because I'm feeling a bit under the weather.

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (Mar 24, 2001)

I decided I'm overtraining a bit so I took a few days off and skipped the arm session this week.  It's weird cause it was like I was a bit sick and very fatigued 3 days in a row.  Tomorrow, I hope I feel a bit better.

I did some pushups and some light bicep curls at home today so I wouldn't feel that bad.  Nothing grueling.  Tomorrow is back day and back to business.

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (Mar 25, 2001)

Felt pretty darn good today after a little rest.  I did my back routine and wow it was a good day.  You know... like the song... "Today I didn't have to use my AK.... today was a good day!"  Calouses have developed on my hands but doing the one-arm bent over rows was kind of painful.  I guess I should stop picking them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (Mar 26, 2001)

Ate clean and ate just a little bit more today than usual to jump start my metabolism after heavy restricting for two weeks.  

I decided to change my schedule and see how it works.

Tuesday -- Chest/Shoulders
Thursday -- Legs
Saturday -- Arms
Sunday -- Back/Abs

Still taking the Tribex.  No special effects.  

Didn't watch the Oscars but saw the results in the newspaper this morning.  OK, I like Julia Roberts cause she's from Atlanta (Smyrna), but the Gladiator really wasn't all that special of a movie.  Actually, it's been a while since I've seen a movie that really moved me come to think of it.

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (Mar 27, 2001)

Chest and Shoulder day today... whoopie!

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (Mar 28, 2001)

Ahh rest day.  The birds are chirping... the grass is turning green... the rivers are flowing... ah crap I have to use the bathroom now.  Oh by the way 175lbs!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## karategirl (Mar 29, 2001)

Congrats on the weight lose EarWax. I read your post in the women only section. 20lbs. in 2.5 months !That's awesome. Just think, by the time memeorial day picture posting arrives your going to be the bomb!


----------



## EarWax (Mar 30, 2001)

I hope so karategirl.  I also have a bet with my brother (kinda like another incentive) for $100 that I can't get down to 155 by the end of May.  It's going to be close!  Though at the time I wasn't considering any gains in muscle mass.

Yesterday:  Leg day
Leg Press 6-8x4
Squat 6-8x4
Leg Curl 6-8x4
Seated Calf Raise 20x2 15x2
Weight: 175 (Goal 155 by end of May)
I have slacked on my water intake... watch out kidneys here comes 6 liters today!

I really am beginning to hate the ads.  Lose weight without Diet!?--Xenical  What the crap are we promoting on this site?


------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.

[This message has been edited by EarWax (edited 04-01-2001).]


----------



## EarWax (Mar 31, 2001)

Did my arm workout today.  Holy cow them babies are pumped.

Standing Barbell Curl  4x6-8
Preacher Curl  4x6-8
Concentration Curl 4x6-8
Cable Pulldowns 4x8-10
Overhead Dumbbell Extension  4x6-8
Machine Tricep Extension 4x8-10
Forearm Flexors  4x10-20
Forearm Extensors  4x10-20

I'm going to have to switch this to another day because I have back day tomorrow and man it's going to be painful.

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (Apr 1, 2001)

Back workout today.  It was pretty intense with lots of sweating all over the place.

Pull ups  4x10 (assisted)
One Arm Bent over row 3x8-10
Deadlifts 3x8-10
Back Extenstion 3x15
Seated Row 3x8-10
T-Bar 3x8-10
Shrugs 3x10-20

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (Apr 2, 2001)

Non-weight-lifting related material picked up lately so things are going to get hectic.  Today is rest day (from weights that is).  My metabolism must be increasing cause I'm hungry hungry hippo all the time now.  

An Ode to Food

Food areth thou?
Thouest not!
For thou areth thou,
and sweetest summer moons,
Jelly!

*bow*

Oh yeah, I made my first plastic part out of polysteyrine today!  Whoopie!  I can't wait to start making more!  I'm a manufacturing genius LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.

[This message has been edited by EarWax (edited 04-02-2001).]


----------



## Large And In Charge (Apr 4, 2001)

> Originally posted by EarWax:
> *It was pretty intense with lots of sweating all over the place.*



What was her name?

------------------
If you build it they will come


----------



## EarWax (Apr 6, 2001)

LOL...Large... her name was... err. ... right hand? heh

Anyway, I've been out with allergy trouble.  grrrr pollen.  This week was tough, but now I've got me meds  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## karategirl (Apr 19, 2001)

Where are you? How's it going? I miss ya!

------------------
KICK BUTT! TAKE NAMES!


----------



## daisy74 (Apr 19, 2001)

Hey Earwax!

I was just wondering the same thing. Where are you?  We miss you, please come back.


----------



## EarWax (Apr 20, 2001)

I am alive, but crawling around doing everything for people.  I miss you guys too!  I've been working weekends and everything.  I'm exhausted.

I promise I'll be back in full form (hopefully minus fat) as soon as things die down.  A good thing is that my research is picking up.  Bad things are maintenance for the students--they keep breaking lab equipment and guess who gets to fix it!  My poor robots.  "She cann'nott handle the straainn captain... she's gonna blow!!!"  The semester is winding down, so that's why things are so hectic!  

I've been taking my creatine and tribex and man I'm pumped.  I've also cheated a little bit and ate some chips ahoy cookies yesterday.  Stress eating!  Arrrghh.. but my weight is now 173.  Go figure.

Talk to you friends soon!  How are you people doing?

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## daisy74 (Apr 20, 2001)

Hey Earwax!

I am doing pretty good. I have been cheating like crazy lately and I am still loosing weight. I am down to 133. Hope you come back soon.


----------



## karategirl (Apr 20, 2001)

Hi Earwax, since I decided to do that comp. on April 22( 3 weeks out)I've been busy preparing for that. Haven't had a cheat day in a long time...I could sure use a chips ahoy right now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Things are going great I'm down to 117, 11% body fat and just totally ripped and ready to take over the stage, he,he. 

------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## EarWax (Apr 25, 2001)

Great to hear Daisy!  Keep up the good work on losing weight.  133 seems pretty low already to me heh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heh Karategirl... congratz on your first competition.  I think you deserve at least one chips ahoy. 117? Golly!  

Hmmm as for me... 173 lbs... lost 2 inches from my waist (34") ... and gained some muscle on my arms... 12" forearms (from 11") and 16" biceps (from 15.5").  Yay..me... Yay..me...  Yayyyyyyy me..  Now only if I could kick those darn silly undergrads from using my squat rack. heh

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## karategirl (Apr 25, 2001)

2' from your waist! and an inch here a half inch there growth! LOOKING GOOD BABY! Keep up that hard work. Soon those under grads with be jumping outta the way when they see you coming.he,he!

------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## Ginni (Apr 25, 2001)

Keep up the good work WaX!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep us posted!!  And MISS YA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EarWax (Apr 25, 2001)

Thanks Ginni, just finished that lab of students.  Man, it was like I had to hold their hands through it all.  I feel a little relieved now that it is all over with that.  Can't wait to see my brother pretty soon in May.  He'll be surprised at my progress.

Karategirl, yep, doing pretty good for a moldy piece of Earwax.  

Today was a rest day, tomorrow, back to the Large and in Charge chest building routine of doom. 

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## Large And In Charge (Apr 25, 2001)

> Originally posted by EarWax:
> *tomorrow, back to the Large and in Charge chest building routine of doom. *



Ahhhhhhhhhh poor EarWax, but you don't want to be *"a moldy piece of Earwax"* forever do ya? lol

------------------
If you build it they will come

[This message has been edited by Large And In Charge (edited 04-25-2001).]


----------



## EarWax (Apr 26, 2001)

Well Large, no one wants to be a moldy piece of EarWax forever.  Actually, I can spray some Lysol on myself to get rid of that heh.

Anyway, today sucked.  My manufacturing computer went down and I have to reinstall everything.  Talk about a job and a half.  Oh well, guess I could think about it in a optimistic light; at least I can go to the gym while it's reformatting the large harddrive.

ARRRGGHHH!



------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (Apr 29, 2001)

Well, did my Leg Workout yesterday and Back Workout today at noon.  Replinished my supply of ZMA and took a long sleep from Sat-Sun.  I needed it!

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (Apr 29, 2001)

Did my back workout today.  Went up in lifting poundage on the back extensions, machine rows.  Everything else was just as usual.  Sweated like a mad dog with rabies who just last week did not have rabies.  Deadlifts are my favorite because it's makes me feel special in my gym.

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (May 1, 2001)

Arm day today.  Veins are starting to become bigger and bigger each week.  Must be the shoes (or the forearm extensors and flexors)

A friend said my legs look really strong today.  That felt good that someone said something.  Again, it must be the shoes (or the squats).

Most people don't say anything.  I know the change in me is obvious, oh well, perhaps I need to do more work.  Maybe, I'm invisible.  Or maybe it's the shoes.


------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## karategirl (May 2, 2001)

Hey EarWax, Where did you get those shoes?

------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## EarWax (May 2, 2001)

LOL... from the Foot Locker of course. heh

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (May 7, 2001)

Had to workout at home this weekend so I had to use my measly weights at home.  I did more reps though.  I miss the gym... darn them for closing it since schools out.  I'm glad it opens today, but I have to do laundry first.  Shazbot!

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (May 8, 2001)

Did my first full body workout with concentration on legs.  No back though, so I'll do that tomorrow.  Gotta go for about 6 days on vacation.  See ya folks when I get back.  Keep kicking butt.

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (May 16, 2001)

I went to go camping this weekend and do some fishing in Minnesota.  I caught a northern pike and some small walleyes (I got the biggest fish 3lbs.. heh)  I ate them since they were high in protein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Delicious!

We had a big group there and some of the local girls went swimming at night (crazzzy cause it was below zero).  We (the guys) didn't mind them sitting around the campfire in their bikini's.  We were all gentlemen of course. *drool*  I went to bed by 1:00 like a good bodybuilder.

All in all, it was a fun and relaxing.  Now back to business.  Somebody said I looked thinner.. woo hoo!  A bank teller said I had a nice smile.. woo hoo!  This all happenned today.  Wow, I need an ego deflater. 

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (May 18, 2001)

Full body workout yesterday - back.  Back today.

Eating returned to normal after gorging on hickory farm stuff last weekend.

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## Ginni (May 18, 2001)

Sound like you had fun on that camping trip..  Hope you behaved yourself..


----------



## Large And In Charge (May 19, 2001)

Hey man, get me some of those shoes! Size 10 1/2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
If you build it they will come


----------



## EarWax (May 21, 2001)

Hey Ginni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , yes, it was a great camping trip.  It was the most restful thing I've done in a long time.  I did behave myself as far as I remember hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oops I did it again this weekend heh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I took some of my labmates to a Georgia lake and we camped there and fished.  I wanted to do this one more time before I start an internship this week.  It rained hard, but our tents held firm.  The fish must like me because I caught the biggest again, however another guy caught around 20 very small ones.  

Large, these shoes are maybe just a tad bit out of your league.  They have special powers you see.  It allows you to jump really high, attract more women, repell pee, increase intelligence, etc.   However, there is one side effect, you have to watch Star Trek or else these effects will be null and void.  I don't know if you can handle that hehe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Did you read the last Testosterone mag about Testosterone vampires?  I feel sorry for Scotty.  heh.

Well, I need to get a schedule for my new internship.  I'll first need to see what kind of hours I am working.  I need to increase my intensity and stop going camping awhile so I can eat better.  I had two sausage egg mcmuffins this weekend and I feel guily.  Arrgghh!

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (May 21, 2001)

Did Back day again and got a lower back cramp.  OUCH!  That's the first time I ever got that.  I was trying to impress this girl with my skills on the Back Extension (160 pounds after deadlifting).  I grimaced in pain and limped over to the sitting rows and leaned back until the cramp went away.  Oh well, there goes my ego and I probably need new shoes.

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (May 23, 2001)

Leg day today and I made it over the 200 lbs barrier on the squats.  I know what you guys are thinking (man he's weak).  But it's a mental thing for me.  Physically, I think I could do 250 right now.  But hey, mind over matter and I don't do maxs.

I got more looks today.  A girl really stared me down when I was doing 135 lbs to warm up on the squats.  I was so scared. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Remember folks, there can be only one.  Thank god!

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## Mule (May 23, 2001)

Nice diary you got here. So Large has you doing something also. Me too!! I watch to see how you are coming along and I will let you know how it works for me too. I start my 3rd week next week. Seems to be doing good so far.


----------



## EarWax (May 25, 2001)

Thanks Mule.  I do what I can.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, today was arm day.  Nothing extremely special.  Just glad that it's memorial weekend.!

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (May 31, 2001)

Leg day yesterday.  I did a lot of squats.  I'm not as sore as last week.  I will now eat some tuna and pretend yesterday's sixers/bucks game didn't happen.

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (Jun 2, 2001)

Back day today.  This day I do a lot of different exercises and that is why I put it on the weekend so I have more time.  I really enjoy my variety, but it is extremely draining.  Deadlifts are really killing my hands.  I guess my hands just won't toughen up enough so I might consider some gloves.

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (Jun 9, 2001)

Did great leg stuff... 135 lbs on the squat starting this year to 225 now.  Woo hoo.  Not much yet but getting there. Did that on Wednesday.

Friday did my arms.  A little sore today.  

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (Jun 10, 2001)

Back day today for me.  This is my favorite day because of the deadlifts.  I'm getting stronger on the back. I gotta remember to breath more when I do the T-Bar or else I might wake up in strange places.  No women in the gym. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (Jun 12, 2001)

Did Large's chest/shoulder training exercises of pain today.  I really made those metal plate pay for what they have done.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (Jun 13, 2001)

Legs today... arrggh.. had to go down in weight.  I'm pooped!  Someone said I looked bigger.... hmm I'm still the same weight so i guess that's good.

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (Jun 15, 2001)

Arm lifting today.  I am getting bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger!

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (Jun 19, 2001)

Ok.. lets tally it up:  3 people said I lost weight and 2 people said I looked bigger.  Is there any better week?  Wow, I'm on top of the world ma! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sunday did back.  No women around... sheeze how am I supposed to get my motivation going.  Monday did chest and shoulders.. women around... motivation back... 

Arm wrestled my roommate.  Won twice.  I didn't attack, I just held my arm there in a defensive posture and waited a few minutes until he exhausted himself and then crushed him like a peanut.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm the strongest man in the world this week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## karategirl (Jun 19, 2001)

Hey Earwax how about some photos so we can see your progress?

------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## EarWax (Jun 19, 2001)

Hey karategirl, will do, but later.  Broke out first time on my shoulder and it looks nasty.  I knew I shouldn't have eaten that Kit-Kat bar and do the scratchy scratch.  Now I'm paying for it.  It's clearing up but slowly. wahhhhhh...

Yesterday I did chest.  Girls galore.  Today, I did a full body workout just because I was feeling too good.  Two girls.  One was eyeing me and the other wanted me, or maybe I was just paranoid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got to get a bodyguard.



------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (Jun 20, 2001)

Leg day today.  Girls there.  Still paranoid.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (Jun 21, 2001)

Resssssst dayyyyyyyy.... I deserve it... I earned it...  and the planets are aligning... they tell me to rest... therefore I rest and love it... love ... rest... love... rest...  ahh a new word... lovest...  

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (Jun 22, 2001)

Arm day:

Did arms.

Q.E.D.

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (Jun 24, 2001)

Back Day yesterday and today I'm just gonna listen to my body and rest.  It's a bit tired.  

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## karategirl (Jun 24, 2001)

And on the seven day they rested......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's my day off too!

------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## EarWax (Jun 25, 2001)

Aren't rest days the best karategirl? heh

Anyway, did chest and shoulders (Large's old routine for me) and it was pretty tough still.  I had to run through rain to get home.  Groan!


------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## karategirl (Jun 26, 2001)

That was my very last cheat for 8 weeks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------

